# Fischteichhölle - Ein Rennen zwischen Hannover und Braunschweig



## salatbauchvieh (9. August 2015)

UPDATE FÜR 2016 - DAS RENNEN FINDET AM 23.10.2016 STATT!!!!

Im flachen Peine gibt es am 04.10.2015 erstmalig ein MTB-Event-Tag. Strecken von ganz kurz für den Nachwuchs über eine Schnupperrunde bis zu 80 Kilometer für die schnelleren Fahrer.

Hier geht es zur Streckenbeschreibung - KLICK

Es gibt auch schon während der Voranmledung coole Preise zu gewinnen. Wie und was kann man z.B. hier einsehen - KLICK


----------



## gewichtheber (10. August 2015)

Klingt nach viel Spaß, wenn irgend möglich, stehe ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. August 2015)

Anmelden lohnt sich, diese Woche gibt es 3 Startplätze zu gewinnen - KLICK


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am 27.09.2015 ist Voranmeldeschluss zum letzten Rennen des C4MTB-Finale an der Fischteichhölle. Nutzt die Gelegenheit und meldet euch noch an. Die Wettervorhersage sagt bis jetzt bestes Radlwetter vorher. Überzeugt euch selbst bei Wetter.com – KLICK.

In der letzten Voranmeldeverlosung gibt es auch noch einiges zu gewinnen. Man spart also nicht nur die Nachmeldegebühr, sondern ermöglicht sich auch die Teilnahme an den Verlosungen.Was genau? HIER KLICKEN

Also ab zur Anmeldung, dazu einfach –HIER- klicken.

Dieses Wochenende ist auch noch der coole Stadtparkterminator in Holzminden!!! KLICK

Grüße Datt Vieh


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. Oktober 2015)

Nun auch hier ein dickes DANKE an alle Sportler und Zuschauer. Uns als Veranstalter hat dieser Tag richtig Spaß gebracht da man direkt in den Gesichtern ein Feedback bekommen hat. Hier nun der Bericht zu Erwachsenen Rennen - KLICK und hier für unsere Nachwuchshelden - KLICK


----------



## gewichtheber (9. Oktober 2015)

Wann und wo kann man denn die Bilder der Drohnen sehen? oder sind die der NSA vorbehalten


----------



## salatbauchvieh (9. Oktober 2015)

Der Kurzfilm 4-5 Minuten sollte bis spätestens nächste Woche online sein. Das TV-Team war mit 7 Kameras auf der Strecke unterwegs. Was ich bis jetzt einsehen durfte war wirklich schön. Ich werde es hier verlinken sobald der Film online ist.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Salatbauchvieh


Ich habe mir alle Fotos - auch die vom Kidscup angeschaut sowie die Berichte gelesen. Gefällt mir alles supergut. 
Sieht auch nach einer sehr interessanten Kidscupstrecke aus grade weil es immerwieder am Ufer entlang rauf und runter geht. 

Schade, dass es einfache Entfernung fast 650 Km von mir daheim aus bis zu euch sind.  

Wären es "nur" bis zu 200 Km würde ich in 2016 gerne bei der 20 Km oder 40 Km Marathonstrecke mitfahren.

Du wirst lachen aber da ich aus meiner Gegend und den Alpen quasi v.a. steile Strecken kenne fände ich es mal eine richtig coole Abwechslung eine recht flache Strecke zu fahren. 


viele Grüße nach Norden 
Schwarzwaldbiker




salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Nun auch hier ein dickes DANKE an alle Sportler und Zuschauer. Uns als Veranstalter hat dieser Tag richtig Spaß gebracht da man direkt in den Gesichtern ein Feedback bekommen hat. Hier nun der Bericht zu Erwachsenen Rennen - KLICK und hier für unsere Nachwuchshelden - KLICK


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Oktober 2015)

Und hier ist nun der Trailer zum Fischteichhöllen-Film   ---- FILM AB


----------



## Stoni (15. September 2016)

So, auch in 2016 gibt es wieder eine Fischteichhölle im flachen Peine - nach dem hervorragenden und maßstabsetzenden Event in 2015 nun die Fischteichhölle 2.0 am 23.10.2016 auf einer noch stärker fordernden Strecke.

*Neben den bekannt höllischen MTB-Strecken über verschiedene Distanzen und den fordernden Kinderrennen gibt es dieses Jahr auch einen Cyclo-Cross.*

Also mach euch auf, sonst sind die Startplätze belegt..........

Mehr Infos hier:

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/


Anmeldung hier:

http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de



.....wir sehen uns am Kuchenstand oder in der "Sandkuhle des Grauens" oder....

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Stoni (17. September 2016)

Morgen ist die 2. Voranmeldeverlosung unter den bis dahin angemeldeten Fahrern und Fahrerinnen - also noch schnell anmelden und gewinnen........

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/09/2-voranmeldeverlosung-der.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (18. September 2016)

Hier nun die Gewinner!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/09/2-voranmeldeverlosung-der_18.html


----------



## Stoni (29. September 2016)

Die Glücksfeee hat ihre Wette verloren, daher gab es eine Extra-Verlosung......!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/09/zwischenverlosung-der-fischteichholle.html

.....also, FTH 2.0 anmelden, dabei sein und abräumen................gewinnen und Spass haben!


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. September 2016)

Ist der Start mit einem Fat Bike erlaubt?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2016)

warum sollte es verboten sein?


----------



## Der_Christopher (30. September 2016)

Klar kannst das nehmen, letztes Jahr waren auch welche dabei.
Oder ist ein Fatbike neuerdings kein MTB mehr?


----------



## demlak (30. September 2016)

so wie letztens beim rennen im deister auch dirtbikes teilnahmen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (2. Oktober 2016)

Da sie nicht verboten sind, sind sie erlaubt - letztes Jahr waren auch Fatbikes dabei und hatten klare Vorteile in der "Sandkuhle des Grauens"!


----------



## Stoni (2. Oktober 2016)

Sodele,
die 3. und vorletzte Voranmeldeverlosung ist gelaufen - wer bei der letzten dabei sein möchte, der sollte sich schnell noch anmelden.......einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/3-voranmeldeverlosung-der.html



Mittlerweile fast 160 Meldungen, hier gehts zur Anmeldung:
http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Oktober 2016)

Angemeldet und dabei


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2016)

der trailer macht lust aufs fahren, aber wenn, dann melde ich nach.


----------



## Stoni (3. Oktober 2016)

.....wir freuen uns auf euch, bringt gutes Wetter mit........!


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Oktober 2016)

Für das Wetter seid ihr doch zuständig 
Aber mal ernsthaft, wir hatten gerade beim FatbikeJam auch kein Traumwetter und trotzdem ne Menge Spaß, ist halt Outdoor... wer damit nicht klar kommt  muss zu Hause bleiben und verpasst halt was.
Und alleine schon dafuer das ihr so spaet in der Saison ein Race organisiert, muss man euren Einsatz mit einer Teilnahme belohnen.


----------



## Stoni (4. Oktober 2016)

......so war das auch nicht gemeint, Ende Oktober gibt es wieder das 2-Wochen Hochdruckgebiet über Kontinental-Europa, mit Sonnenschein, toller Herbstfärbung, trockenem Ostwind und mittags um die 20°C - was wünschen wir uns mehr!

...unabhängig vom Wetter, die Strecke ist immer gut befahrbar und wird sehr viel Spass machen.......einfach die Veranstaltung mitnehmen und geniessen...........die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.

Hier noch ein paar Infos zur Strecke aus 2015 - die neuen müssen wir noch erstellen...wird sich aber nicht wesentlich verändern!
http://www.radlblog.de/2015/09/fischteichholle-strecken-check.html

...und der Trailer vom Rennen 2015:
http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2015/10/der-fischteichhollen-trailer.html


----------



## Stoni (7. Oktober 2016)

Morgen findet die 4. Voranmeldeverlosung der FTH 2.0 2016 unter den bis dahin angemeldeten Teilnehmern statt - also, schnell noch anmelden und dabei sein......gewinnen und Spass haben......geniessen! 

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/zwischenverlosung-der-fischteichholle.html


----------



## Stoni (8. Oktober 2016)

Die letzte Voranmeldungsverlosung ist nun auch Geschichte - herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!

Noch ein Tipp im Vertrauen: seht zu, dass ihr vor dem SalatBauchVieh am Buffet seid, sonst kann ich für nix garantieren......

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/zwischenverlosung-der-fischteichholle_8.html

Eine Verlosung gibt es noch unter allen Teilnehmern - also, anmelden.......und die besten Gewinne abziehen......

http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de

Wir sehen uns bei der FTH 2.0..............


----------



## Stoni (12. Oktober 2016)

Mittlerweile haben wir die 200 Anmeldungen erreicht und es bleibt bis zum 16.10. noch Zeit für weitere  - danach ist Meldeschluss.

Für Interessierte gibt es am 16.10. um 10:00 morgens die GELEGENHEIT zu einer Proberunde, Treffpunkt: 31226 Peine/Handorf, Am Walde - beim Anglerheim am Ende der Strasse  - Google-Maps Koordinaten: 52.287130, 10.193015 

Das *SalatBauchVieh* nebst Angetrauter ist von der Höhenjagd nach dem goldenen Yeti wieder zurück in heimischen GEfilden und wird nun entsprechend mitmischen - hier nun die letzten News:

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/streckenbesichtigung-am-16102016.html

......auf dem ersten Bild jage ich gerade 2 Fatties vor mir her - Danke Frank, kannte ich noch nicht..........!!!!


Weitere Infos sind auch der lokalen Presse zu entnehmen:

http://www.paz-online.de/Sport/Sport-in-Peine/Das-groesste-Lob-Viele-Harzer-starten 

....also, wer am 23.10. noch nix vor hat und das tolle trockene Herbstwetter in den hiesigen Laubwäldern mit Indian-Summer Färbung bei bestem Sonnenschein geniessen möchte, der kann sich noch anmelden bzw. am 23.10 die Nachmeldung vor Ort nutzen - bis dann, wir sehen uns!

Hier gehts zur Anmeldung: http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (13. Oktober 2016)

....mea maxima culpa - es gibt doch noch eine weitere Voranmeldeverlosung, die Schatztruhe scheint gut gefüllt und die Begehrlichkeiten nehmen zu, wie auch die Teilnehmerzahlen - 214 registrierte TN hab ich vorhin gezählt!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/4-voranmeldeverlosung-der.html


Nun also am Sonntag zum Meldeschluss die letzte Vorab-Anmelde-Verlosung, dabei sein sichert die Gewinnchancen und die besten Startplätze; dies bei gebotenem Sonnenschein und bestmöglichem Herbstwetter auf der schönsten Flach-Strecke der Welt, unter dem Blick von tausenden Augen am Ufer entlang, die steilen Böschungen rauf und runter.....die Kieskuhle des Grauens........höllische Singletrails ......Chickenways .......Schildkrötenbuckel ........und das heilige Wasser der FischTeichHölle 2.0 







Mehr zum Photo: http://www.radlblog.de/2015/10/ein-kleines-interview-mit-einem.html


Lasst euch dieses Rennen nicht entgehen und gönnt euch einen tollen Tag, ein vielleicht letzter maximaler Spassfaktor vor der November-Depression; zur Vitamin D Erzeugung, zur Überbrückung des Radelentzugs im Winter oder zum Träumen auf der Rolle einfach nur zu empfehlen - zur Anmeldung gehts hier entlang:

http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/info?lang=de


----------



## Plums (15. Oktober 2016)

Moin, fährt zufällig jemand aus Thüringen zum Fischteich?


----------



## Stoni (16. Oktober 2016)

.....aus Thüringen sind sicher einige Fahrer dabei - ob die sich hier melden, musst Du abwarten....!

Heute gab es die Proberunde, ca. 50 Fahrer waren anwesend und genossen das tolle Wetter sowie die neuen Trails der Fischteichhölle 2.0.

Hier erste Impressionen von der Kids-Gruppe - weitere werde ich heute abend verlinken:

DAS heilige Wasser ist noch da ............ und die Insel auch.........!










..zugewachsene Trails......für Gross und Klein......


----------



## Stoni (16. Oktober 2016)

Hier nun der Bericht vom SalatBauchVieh zur Streckenbesichtigung - da gibt es wohl nicht mehr zu sagen als "Einfach GENIAL!"........!






http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/streckenbesichtigung.html

Also, am nächsten Sonntag die Hühner satteln und bei der Fischteichhölle nachmelden, frühes Aufschlagen sichert die Teilnahme - bislang 261 feste Teilnehmer - heute ist Meldeschluss.................lasst euch dieses Event nicht entgehen!


----------



## Stoni (16. Oktober 2016)

Wie schon weiter oben angekündigt - hier die Ergebnisse der wirklich letzten Vorab-Anmelde-Verlosung - herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spass damit!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/4-voranmeldeverlosung-der_16.html

Bitte das Abholen und Mitnehmen am nächsten Sonntag nicht vergessen.......und die Verlosung nach dem Rennen noch mitnehmen.












.......und immer daran denken, "Die Hölle ist flach!" ........., na dann, bis nächsten Sonntag auf der Strecke.........


----------



## Stoni (18. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal der heutige Ausblick für Sonntag, es wird wohl nicht so staubig wie in 2015 sein - alles bleibt besser!


----------



## Stoni (21. Oktober 2016)

.......hier nun die letzte Wasserstandsmeldung für Sonntag, es wird bestimmt nicht staubig werden, dafür bester griffiger Untergrund - bis Sonntag








Wenn ihr dieser Erscheinung begegnet, dann seid ihr bei der Fischteichhölle 2.0 in 2016 dabei


----------



## Stoni (21. Oktober 2016)

DAS Wetter ändert sich derzeit stündlich in Richtung "Besser" - putzt die Räder, checkt die ISO-GEtränke-Mischung, packt die Verpflegung, tankt das Fahrzeug auf und ab am Sonntagmorgen nach 31226 Peine/OT Handorf, Am Walde (Anglerheim) zur FischTeichHölle 2.0 2016  - es erwartet euch ein grosses Kuchenbuffet, zartestes totes Tier vom heissen Grill und warme/kalte Getränke..........Sonnenbrille und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen........wir freuen uns auf euch 






Nachmeldungen sind am Eventtag möglich. Dabei aber bitte folgende Zeiten für einen reibungslosen Ablauf beachten.

7:30 bis 8:45 Uhr Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldungen für die Mittel und Langstrecke

11:00 bis 12:45 Uhr Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldungen für die Kurzstrecke

11:00 bis 14:00 Uhr Startnummernausgabe und Nachmeldungen Nachwuchs


----------



## Stoni (22. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist es vorbei mit den Ausreden, oder hör ich da ein "Mutti!" - hier der aktuelle Forecast für morgen, leider schaffen wir die 25°C wohl nicht ganz, dafür gibt es Sonne ohne Ende und einen tollen Indian Summer um die Hölle der Fischteiche herum .........also, Wecker stellen, teilnehmen, Spass haben und einen gelungenen Tag geniessen ...................wir freuen uns auf euch und mit euch.......500 Startnummern sind gedruckt, 284 Anmeldungen im System, somit noch genug Potential für Nachmeldungen am Sonntagmorgen........rafft euch auf!





Wir sehen uns am Glühweinstand..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoni (22. Oktober 2016)

Hier nun die vorerst letzten Infos - Sonne und Höllenschlamm in der Kieskuhle des Grauens - wer möchte, Fangopackung umsonst! 

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/es-geht-bald-los-sonne-und-hollenschlamm.html


......und bitte sowohl die Anfahrtbeschreibung als auch die Parkmöglichkeiten im Nachbarort beachten:

31241 Ilsede/ OT Bülten
Sandweg (Parkplatz am Ende des Weges!)

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/p/aktuelles.html


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Oktober 2016)

Autobatterie tot, DNS für mich


----------



## Stoni (23. Oktober 2016)

Ohhh mano, da haste was verpasst - hab Sonnenbrand im Gesicht, war ein voller Erfolg bei dem herrlichen WEtter.

Bild ist von heute Morgen, ca:9:45 am Südufer aufgenommen - da wo es "durch die Hecke" über einen fiesen Wurzelteppich runter zum Ufer ging, am sandigen Ufer kurz entlang, die Böschung wieder hoch und die Baumwurzeln bergauf mit hohem Technikanteil umfahren werden wollten -  auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite sah man gerade die ersten Fahrer den Hang runterkommen.........















.......mehr demnächst!


----------



## bjanbi (23. Oktober 2016)

Da ist man seit 27 Jahren MTB-Racer und erlebt immer noch etwas Neues: So eine beeindruckende zähe Masse wie das Sand-Wasser-Gemisch in der "Fangopackung" habe ich mit dem Bike noch nicht durchquert. Nur gut, dass wenige hundert Meter später bei der doppelten Teichdurchfahrt das materialmordende Zeug wieder abgespült wurde. Gott sei Danke bin ich vor dem Rennen die Strecke nicht abgefahren; ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann noch gestartet wäre. Ui, ui, ui...
Das Kuchenbuffet war Weltklasse, ebenso wie die Moderation von Axel und Frank. Die Fischteichhölle zeigt eindrucksvoll, wie man auch ohne Berge ein einzigartiges Rennen veranstalten kann, wenn so viel Engagement und Herzblut zu Tage treten. Großen Dank und Riesenkompliment ans Orga-Team. Die Fischteichhölle muß unbedingt ein fester Bestandteil des Rennkalenders werden, trotz (oder vielleicht gerade wegen) der "brutalstmöglichen" Fangopackung.


----------



## Plums (24. Oktober 2016)

Die Anreise aus Thüringen hat sich definitiv gelohnt! War ein rundum tolles Event bei herrlichstem Wetter. Kann mich meinem Vorpost aber nur anschließen, eine Schlammschlacht vom aller Feinsten  Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, auch ein riesen Spaß. Großen Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer, bin nächste Jahr gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Stoni (24. Oktober 2016)

DAnke für euer Feedback - das freut uns sehr und ist unser Lohn für den nicht unerheblichen Aufwand.........und Motivation für die Suche nach weiteren noch unentdeckten Trails innerhalb der Fischteichhölle........... 

Wir danken euch allen, es war ein wunderbares Event, und dies war es nur durch euch!

http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/2016/10/ergebnisse-2016.html


Die ERgebnisse sind On-Line: http://my2.raceresult.com/57165/results?lang=de#

336 Teilnehmer waren am Start, fast doppelt so viel wie in 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob-j (25. Oktober 2016)

Super Event am Sonntag!!!! Bei meinem zweiten Marathon gleich mal den 4. Platz in der AK und Platz 20 Gesamt
Beim nächsten mal bitte direkt die Ergebnissliste ausdrucken und aufhängen. Mir konnte leider niemand sagen auf welchem Platz ich jetzt gelandet bin. Und nächstes mal bitte mehr Streckenposten aufstellen, an dem ein oder anderen Schlammloch/ technischem Trail hat der ein oder andere abgekürzt-wurde mir auch von anderen Fahrern bestätigt. Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Oktober 2016)

rob-j schrieb:


> (1) Beim nächsten mal bitte direkt die Ergebnissliste ausdrucken und aufhängen. (2) Und nächstes mal bitte mehr Streckenposten aufstellen, an dem ein oder anderen Schlammloch/ technischem Trail hat der ein oder andere abgekürzt-wurde mir auch von anderen Fahrern bestätigt. (3)Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder...



Da du mit Punkt (3) jedes Recht auf Veränderung verloren hast, brauch ich dir auf (1) und (2) nicht antworten. Scherz beiseite, Punkt (1) hätten wir dir so gerne erfüllt (bzw. haben wir ihn bis zum Stromausfall erfüllt, vorne an der Tür der Anmeldung), doch danach herschte Chaos und der Drucker geht bis jetzt noch nicht wieder. Aus diesem Grund gab es bei den Siegerehrungen auch keine Urkunden. (2) Danke für den Hinweis, nehme ich mit in die Feedbackrunde. Wir stellen auf der Runde immer jeden verfügbaren Helfer hin. Was schätzt du wieviel Helfer (Streckenposten) auf dem kleinen Rundkurs standen? Es waren 18! Aber ich muss gestehen, diese hatten keine Order auf Abkürzer zu achten. Diese standen an den möglichen Zufahrten um euch vor eindringenden Autos etc. zu schützen und an den markanten Uferstellen/Abfahrten für den zum Glück nicht eingetretenen Notfall. Wenn wir aber jemanden finden der die Stellen genauer beschreiben kann anhand eines Streckenplans, werden wir diese Punkte genauer und besser beobachten bzw. abflattern. Dank dir für dein Feedback.



Plums schrieb:


> Die Anreise aus Thüringen hat sich definitiv gelohnt! War ein rundum tolles Event bei herrlichstem Wetter. Kann mich meinem Vorpost aber nur anschließen, eine Schlammschlacht vom aller Feinsten  Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, auch ein riesen Spaß. Großen Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer, bin nächste Jahr gerne wieder dabei



Wir suchen noch einen Schlammdieb, wenn ich deine Zeilen so lese habe ich den Verdacht du könntest so einige Kilos unseres kostbaren Materials entwendet haben!



bjanbi schrieb:


> Da ist man seit 27 Jahren MTB-Racer und erlebt immer noch etwas Neues: So eine beeindruckende zähe Masse wie das Sand-Wasser-Gemisch in der "Fangopackung" habe ich mit dem Bike noch nicht durchquert. Nur gut, dass wenige hundert Meter später bei der doppelten Teichdurchfahrt das materialmordende Zeug wieder abgespült wurde. Gott sei Danke bin ich vor dem Rennen die Strecke nicht abgefahren; ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann noch gestartet wäre. Ui, ui, ui...
> Das Kuchenbuffet war Weltklasse, ebenso wie die Moderation von Axel und Frank. Die Fischteichhölle zeigt eindrucksvoll, wie man auch ohne Berge ein einzigartiges Rennen veranstalten kann, wenn so viel Engagement und Herzblut zu Tage treten. Großen Dank und Riesenkompliment ans Orga-Team. Die Fischteichhölle muß unbedingt ein fester Bestandteil des Rennkalenders werden, trotz (oder vielleicht gerade wegen) der "brutalstmöglichen" Fangopackung.



Vielen Dank und damit einige verstehen von was du redest 2 Bilder... mehr dann hier - KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## Hatchet666 (26. Oktober 2016)

Geile Scheisse. Mehr kann man schon fast nicht mehr sagen zum Rennen. Ich wusste gar nicht das so wenig Höhenmeter so eine Tortur sein können. Da guckt man sich Sonntag früh sie blanken Zahlen an und denkt man fährt nach Peine um ne lockere Runde zu drehen und dann sowas. War wirklich super!  


Hier noch ein kleiner Mitschnitt aus der Kurzstrecke








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Oktober 2016)

Hi Stoni


Wirklich schade, dass es von hier aus mehr als 700 Km einfacher Fahrtstrecke entfernt ist. 
Naja falls ich mal um die richtige Zeit in eurer Gegend Urlaub mache fahre ich mal mit. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Stoni schrieb:


> DAnke für euer Feedback - das freut uns sehr und ist unser Lohn für den nicht unerheblichen Aufwand.........und Motivation für die Suche nach weiteren noch unentdeckten Trails innerhalb der Fischteichhölle...........
> 
> Wir danken euch allen, es war ein wunderbares Event, und dies war es nur durch euch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

@Schwarzwa.biker 

Sehr gern, wenn du mal in der Gegend bist, ruf an und wir werden eine Runde für dich organisieren!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Oktober 2016)

Hier nun über 2.500 Bilder und ein Film - KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------

